# J Custom Ibanez MIDI on the bay



## vampiregenocide (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks kinda nice, apparently 10 were made. Anyone got some knowledge on these? I've not seen them before and though I wouldn't buy one, I'd be interested to know if anyone as owned one or something.








Link to the sale:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RARE-IBANEZ-JCRG-21B-MIDI-from-IBANE-CUSTOM-SHOP_W0QQitemZ110347862339QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Musical_Instruments_Guitars_CV?hash=item110347862339&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1688|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have never seen one of those before. Looks really interesting.


----------



## thesimo (Feb 27, 2009)

ive never seen one either

whats the slots between the pickups for?


----------



## Shredcow (Feb 27, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS.

I wanted that one!!!

It IS a limited edition RG - with midi capabilities and hollow-body-ed. Powder chrome hardware too, which is one of the toughest finishes available on Ibanez's line.

Some guy on Jemsite won it in a raffle... you can search it up. Pretty rad.


----------



## nikt (Feb 27, 2009)

thesimo said:


> ive never seen one either
> 
> whats the slots between the pickups for?



semi-hollow body


----------



## GazPots (Feb 27, 2009)

That particular one has been on the bay for over a year aswell as a few other rare JC's (arch top JC etc).

Priced too high me thinks but it is a nice, if a little strange looking.


----------



## digitalpig (Feb 27, 2009)

This one has been on the bay numerous times before, seems like he does not find a real interested buyer. The price is a bit steep but he does not lower it.

Same with this one, it's another very nice & very rare J-Custom RG-ARCH-1 from the same seller:

RARE IBANEZ JCRG ARCH-1 from IBANE CUSTOM SHOP on eBay, also Ibanez, Electric, Guitars, Musical Instruments (end time 08-Mar-09 11:57:39 GMT)







Greetings!
Felix


----------

